

Show HN: Octobot – Your Friendly GitHub Status App - jcouture
http://octobotapp.com

======
colinbartlett
I recently released a project of mine that does something similar but includes
a variety of notification mechanisms, including web hooks. Also covers more
than 120 different services.

[https://statusgator.io](https://statusgator.io)

~~~
nusbit
Great Idea, simple and useful. May I ask you how successful this service is?
Just the pricing is a bit too high for me - is there no free options? Maybe
for one service to monitor?

~~~
colinbartlett
Thanks for the feedback!! There is indeed a free plan! Currently limited to 5
services and email only. Do you think I should open up all the features for
free?

I always struggle with what to include in a free tier. IE: How to balance the
needs of supporting a service but also offering enough features for free to
give them a taste.

I just launched a couple of weeks ago, after using it internally for months.
Paid customers number in the dozens, which is enough to pay the hosting and
other recurring fees.

My target is companies that are already spending hundreds or thousands of
dollars a month on hosting services, so I would like to think that a few
lattes-worth of peace-of-mind would be a worthwhile investment. Especially,
given the time savings when you are hunting down a problem that's not actually
yours.

------
mosburger
Is there a desktop equivalent to this? 'Cuz I'm usually at my desk when I'm
using git, not my phone, and that'd be really handy. :)

~~~
jcouture
Not at the moment, no. Although, if there is enough demand, it could certainly
be done, sure!

------
franksup2
Looks good! It will save me a lot of anger :)

~~~
jonursenbach
Why not just load [https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)?

~~~
igorgue
Push notifications.

~~~
franksup2
You're right! It's all about the push notifications

------
jdtremblay
Nice!

------
daterbot
OCTOBOT! So cool to see another bot doing great things! Keep up the great
work. @DaterBot

~~~
jcouture
Resistance is futile!

